# What am I missing?



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I am building this frame over the next month or so. I am just waiting for a lot of the stuff since its mostly '09.

Cannondale Caad9 frame- 1300g ish
Cannondale ultra fork- 450g? (probably upgrade at a later point in time)
Rival groupset w/ ultregra cassette and 7800 crankset- 2136g
FSA wing pro compact- 270g
FSA OS-115 stem- 140g
VCRC seatpost- 170g
Handlebar tape- 40g
'09 EA90 SLX wheelset- 1398g
zipp skewers- 85g
Look Keo Carbon- 230g
GP 4000 tires- 500g
Tubes- 140g ?
San Marco Saddle- 200g
2 Carbon cages- 44g
Rim tape- 40g
Other (headset, cables, housing spacers)- 250g

Total- 7.4kg = 16.24lbs

That seems unrealistic to me but I want to make this a really nice bike


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

teffisk said:


> Total- 7.63kg = 16lbs
> 
> That seems unrealistic to me but I want to make this a really nice bike


Well, 7.63kg is 16.78lbs which is a pretty big difference from 16 (in my mind). 

The only thing I see that you don't have there is Rim Tape which would add another 40 grams or so for the bike. I think you might be a bit low on your estimate for housing, cable and spacers. I'd also say that the group weight is a bit low. I see Rival listed at 2,222gms - does the Ultegra cassette make that big a difference?

Like I said, you've got pretty much everything - if you're going to have a computer mounted, you might want to add it.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i also use conti gp4000's. claimed wait is around 205gm but i weighed mine on a digital kitchen scale and they were 250 each and that was with about 500 or so km's on them.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Add about 10 gram of air per tube = 20 more gram of heart-breaking "rotational" weight.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

that kinda sucks about the tires but i believe it. I did make a mistake when i was adding that up i went back and changed several things and made an inconsistent count. i think its right now. I think i will leave off the air . But what suggestions can you guys make part wise? is there a sore thumb anywhere that makes this heavier than it should be? (besides that brick-o-fork).


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

and its the 7800 crankset that costs the gruppo weight so much. i just need ultegra for the 14-25 cassette.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

teffisk said:


> and its the 7800 crankset that costs the gruppo weight so much. i just need ultegra for the 14-25 cassette.


You mean 12-25?

The 7800 crank is pretty light. Lighter than Red but more than Record. 740gm with BB if I recall.

I'm surprised the Cannondale frame is 1300 gms. I'd think it was lighter. 
and the FSA bar is pretty chunky too if you are looking for weight savings.
The Pro Race 3s are supposed to be 200 gms. The Pr2s come in exactly at 220gm when I weighed them.

I dropped 1/4 lb on tires and tubes, although I'm not sold on the Schwalbe Ultremo R's I put on two weeks ago. I'm not overwhelmed by their handling, and they are very thin. They are really light though. They weigh 186 and 192 gms (actual)


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah, i really mean 14-25 (it sucks racing when your 17). 

I already have the 7800 crankset on my current bike with a 7700 gruppo. I just wanted to upgrade to the 180mm length because I am 6'5". I am buying the rival cranks too and putting them on my TT bike to replace the FSA SL-K 175mm. 

I actually totally guessed on the frame weight. I have heard 1280g for a 58cm Caad8 so I kinda used that to guess the weight on a 63cm Caad9 but if someone else has a better guess I'm all ears.

What bar would you suggest? I really like the wing top and compact drop. And I already have the white stem so the bar just made sense. and of course that frame is all white. (planning on white saddle, hoods, and tape too). Also the fact that it is really cheap allows me to get those sweet sub 1400g handbuilt wheels with ceramic bearings. 

I really love the ride of the GP4000's and I can get them for really really cheap. But I've never taken much thought into tubes. What would you suggest?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

ok, I just found the cannondale ultra fork on weight weenies and it is a blasphemous 560+ grams... with the steerer tube cut!!!

So my upgrade to an Alpha Q GS30 will be coming a lot sooner. 

But what light (sub 370g) fork would you all suggest that is super stiff?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

You're handlebars and stem are very heavy.

My fairly run of the mill deda 215's and Ritchey WCS stem weigh 230 and 110 respectively (actual weight). Your carbon products are costing you a couple ounces (hey, this is the weight forum, and you asked for it when you listed zipp skewers!) Your tires are heavy too. My Mich PR2 weigh 435 (actual) and work very well and seem tough enough. I'll "assume" the PR3's are similar.

You could save over a quarter of a pound for less money, probably.

For what it's worth, I weighed every part I could easily weigh without unreasonable dissaembly or got weights off weighweenies. The actual bike weighed about 3% more than the sum of the parts. Grease? bearings?


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

The longer cranks will cause you to move yur seat forward 5mm. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
I'd go with the pro race 3's and drop those 50-70 grams, once you wear out your GP4000s. Performance makes Lunar Light tubes with which you can drop 40-80 gms.

Bars: there are a lot of choices. Easton bars are light and stiff. The EC90 slx3 is 200 grms and has a short 80mm reach and shallow drop. Bontrager makes some good carbon bars that are short and shallow, and light.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I already have the stem and handlebar and I am happy with them. The finish is unbeatable and matches the rest of the bike (yeah that matters). Also, almost all the pros who use FSA use the 115 because it is super stiff. And the handlebars are the best ergonomics for me. (And I get FSA stuff cheap (sorry)). Same story with the gp4000s. I just love them too much (hate everything else). And the aluminum handlebar/stem saved me a ton versus the lighter carbon stuff. It would have cost over $200 more to save less than 100g. To get a ~350g fork will cost about $250 and will save over 250g. plus the stiffness and comfort. And I can resell the white cannondale ultra fork. 

So my question would be alpha q, easton, or ritchey?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

teffisk said:


> ok, I just found the cannondale ultra fork on weight weenies and it is a blasphemous 560+ grams... with the steerer tube cut!!!
> 
> So my upgrade to an Alpha Q GS30 will be coming a lot sooner.
> 
> But what light (sub 370g) fork would you all suggest that is super stiff?


Its not the stiffest or lightest, but the Origin8 synergy pro is pretty good on a budget (which I think you are). Ritcheys are light and cheaper too, but not sure how stiff.


----------

